

Alibaba Unit, Yunfeng Start CNY1 Billion Cloud Computing Fund - joahua
http://news.morningstar.com/all/dow-jones/us-markets/201110240532/000129/alibaba-unit-yunfeng-start-cny1-billion-cloud-computing-fund.aspx

======
joahua
Nevermind the part where it's an Android clone (isn't it?).

It seems that time after time domestic (Chinese) businesses trump foreign
competitors - but they're hardly operating from a position of strength. The
fund is privately held (murky though ownership can be in China) and Alibaba's
been pretty successful on a global scale, so perhaps they _do_ know what
they're doing!

Have any YC alumni (as individuals or businesses) made significant inroads
into China? It's an area of great personal interest and would love to hear
your stories.

